# George Washington at Gettysburg....



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2017)

Well played history Channel, well played....

Who's in charge of the photo department today, boys?

As of now, still up on their Twitter account, the reader comments are pretty good.

HISTORY (@HISTORY) | Twitter


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 3, 2017)

History is becoming the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2017)

Lol.... remarkable...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2017)

They lost me when they started that ancient aliens show, with goofball dude and the silly ass hair.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> They lost me when they started that ancient aliens show, with goofball dude and the silly ass hair.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 3, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> They lost me when they started that ancient aliens show, with goofball dude and the silly ass hair.



They lost me when they started producing reality TV...


----------



## CDG (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't get it.  Maybe it's because it's not in color, so I can't tell who's Confederate and who's Union.


:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2017)

CDG said:


> I don't get it.  Maybe it's because it's not in color, so I can't tell who's Confederate and who's Union.
> 
> 
> :-"



Jeaze, where did you go to school?  :wall:

Gettysburg was the Battle where George Washington fought Alexander the Great on the Silk Road....he who controlled Gettysburg, controlled both ends of the world!!!!


----------



## CDG (Jul 3, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Jeaze, where did you go to school?  :wall:
> 
> Gettysburg was the Battle where George Washington fought Alexander the Great on the Silk Road....he who controlled Gettysburg, controlled both ends of the world!!!!



That's right.  Washington was the PITN (President in the North).  That was when he wintered at Valley Forge.  I always screw that up.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yepp....and without Pocahontas and her 3 dragons G Dub wouldn't have made it out of that horrible Winter.......:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2017)

What the media doesn't want you to see......


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2017)

The guy behind George, the one in the funny hat, is Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2017)

History Channel slammed for George Washington image | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dame (Jul 4, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> History Channel slammed for George Washington image | Daily Mail Online


LOL. Even the article is wrong. They state the tweet was from JUNE 3.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2017)

Dame said:


> LOL. Even the article is wrong. They state the tweet was from JUNE 3.



Prufreeding's for cowards>


----------

